# When the play fighting turns real



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi, Bella and Harley have been getting along great, but last night their playful hug move turned into a snarling, growling, scary sounding brawl. If I think they are thinking about fighting, or it becomes obvious that they already are, what do I do?
I don't want this to get out of hand, especially when they're home alone. Any suggestions? I'm clueless about this, Bella was an only child for three years


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K & C growl and bark and are very, very vocal when they play, but it is not serious. I'm not sure how you can tell when it is serious and not playing. I took a video with my digital camera of K & C playing and showed it to my pet sitter one time before she was going to stay. She said she was so glad I did because she would have been freaked out to see them like that. But that is the way they play. The sounds coming out of them (esp. Kallie) sound just horrible but they are only playing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would be really careful about letting the two of them play together for awhile anyway. Didn't Harley just get spayed a few days ago? She may sense she could be hurt and is growling to protect herself. Animals are very smart about things like that.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 01:38 PM
> *I would be really careful about letting the two of them play together for awhile anyway. Didn't Harley just get spayed a few days ago? She may sense she could be hurt and is growling to protect herself. Animals are very smart about things like that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113349*


[/QUOTE]

She was just spayed last Wednesday, but I wasn't concerned with them playing because they have never played like that before, usually they just play with their toys and chase their ball. Last night was very unexpected, and now I'm keeping them from playing together until the stictches come out. I think you're right about Harley protecting herself, it was a distinct growl. I just hope I can find a safe way to prevent this from getting crazy when her stiches are out and they do get to play again. Next Thursday can't come too soon, her stitches make me so nervous :new_Eyecrazy: For now, I'm keeping them from playing because I'm afraid they will get too rough


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

They may be fine together again when Harley's stitches heal. I'm sure she is aware of her hurt tummy and doesn't want Bella to mess with her! She's just letting her know she doesn't want to play right now.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 25 2005, 02:04 PM
> *They may be fine together again when Harley's stitches heal. I'm sure she is aware of her hurt tummy and doesn't want Bella to mess with her! She's just letting her know she doesn't want to play right now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113364*


[/QUOTE]

You're probably absolutely right. Now if Harley just wasn't such a diva! She initiated the playing and the scuffle- stitches and all







I'm glad she's not in pain, but I do wish she were a little more laid back while she's healing, I can't take my eyes off her for one second. SHe's a very hyper baby, but ya gotta love her


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

While Kallie was healing from her spay a couple years ago the vet said, no playing, no jumping, no running... not much of anything was allowed.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 25 2005, 03:05 PM
> *While Kallie was healing from her spay a couple years ago the vet said, no playing, no jumping, no running... not much of anything was allowed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113383*


[/QUOTE]

How did you keep her calm? I have a play pen, but Harley has jumped out of it before, so that's not an option. I don't have a crate either


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 25 2005, 01:26 PM
> *K & C growl and bark and are very, very vocal when they play, but it is not serious. I'm not sure how you can tell when it is serious and not playing. I took a video with my digital camera of K & C playing and showed it to my pet sitter one time before she was going to stay. She said she was so glad I did because she would have been freaked out to see them like that. But that is the way they play. The sounds coming out of them (esp. Kallie) sound just horrible but they are only playing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113341*


[/QUOTE]
That is how Lexi and Nikki have always played. Lexi used to play like that with Ellie, her friend. We used to kid that they were pretending to big dogs!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Maybe when the stitches from Harleys spay come out I will just let them play their way for a minute and try to figure out if maybe I am completely over-reacting to their "play", maybe they are just playing and I'm not used to it yet. Ooh I just had an idea (thanks to K&C's mom's post)! I'll just record them playing and show it to a trainer and see if they really are playing, or if its fighting. Of course I'll have to wait until Harley is completely recovered, but at least if I record them someone can tell me if they're playing or fighting.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+Oct 25 2005, 04:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you keep her calm? I have a play pen, but Harley has jumped out of it before, so that's not an option. I don't have a crate either 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113384
[/B][/QUOTE]

I kept her in her crate most of the time. She had a smaller crate then and I took it to whatever room I was in. Or she would be on my lap. I didn't encourage playing. It was difficult, I have to say. I remember being sooo ready for those stitches to come out.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Harleys stitches come out next Thurday at 9:20 AM, I'm counting down the seconds







I had a horrible dream last night, a nightmare, and in my dream the vet told me dogs had to be spayed once a year! :new_Eyecrazy: 







It was horrible! I guess I should feel blessed the surgery went well and we never have to do that again







They are such angels and I worry more than is healthy, I think its time for some relaxation.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just wondering if Harley could have over exerted herself and blamed Bella for the resulting twinge of pain she may have felt. Surgery sites do take a while to heal and even though she is on pain meds it would still hurt if the area is knocked.
I think you need to keep her quiet at least till the stitches are out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I let the dogs work it out themselves unless it is out of control (somebody might draw blood). In that case, I will tell them that's enough.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

When chelsey was spayed we kept her upstairs with us in the bedroom and chester down stairs in the kitchen or bastment with my husband watching tv.
She stayed with me for 2.5 weeks. I carried her everywhere... she on went on the floor to go potty.... I never allowed her to use the stairs . chester did not play with her for 2.5 weeks. untill the vet. said it was ok.

when chester and chelsey pay it is the same as Kallie and Catcher they snarll and bark and chester growles a lot.... it sound pretty scary... but they never have hurt one an other... chelsey used to try to nip chesters ears when she was a puppy and I would tell her no.... she does not do it anymore. We were also told by our vet no jumping or playing after the spay until she was checked by the vet again.. it was hard to keep chelsey still as she was so active.. more then normal for some reason. I think it was the medication... she would not sit still .


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, Harley is doing really well and I'm keeping them from playing as you all recommended, until the stiches come out, thank goodness that day is coming soon! I have to go to school Monday night from 6:30-9:30 and I have to say this will be the first time I have ever had to get a dogsitter  I know the sitter might find this weird, but I can't leave them alone together right now, but the dogs know her already and love her, so it shouldn't be a problem at all. I'll be so glad when the stiches come out and they can play again, I don't think they understand what the deal is. They must think mommy's lost it


----------

